# Heritage Rock Goldens, Snow Camp, NC



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Briefly glimpsing their website, I'd pass. No registered names, they don't show or compete with their dogs (to have an outside assessment), clearances for hip, elbows, heart, eyes, thyroid?????

I'd suggest contacting your local golden retriever club and asking for referrals.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Briefly glimpsing their website, I'd pass. No registered names, they don't show or compete with their dogs (to have an outside assessment), clearances for hip, elbows, heart, eyes, thyroid?????
> 
> I'd suggest contacting your local golden retriever club and asking for referrals.


I only looked up one dog (Gold Rush Shel Be My Teddy Bear), but he had hips, elbows, heart, and eyes done (though the CERF is from 2005 and therefore very outdated). Thyroid isn't currently part of the breed club's recommended clearances, though many responsible breeders do it.

I took a quick scan of lots of other dogs and saw lots of clearances. I didn't take the time to make sure they were all complete, but they certainly do some.

Yes, they should make it easier to look up reg'd names, and yes, I don't see a lot of titles (though there are some titled dogs related to the dogs on their site). I'm not sure I'd get a dog from them myself, but let's be careful not to throw any unwarranted accusations at them.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If it were me, I'd keep looking but that is my opinion. I like to see the breeder competing in a venue- any! though especially conformation or a CCA and membership in a local GR club. I dislike that they have a "fostering program" where they own and breed the bitch but you care for her, train her and love her. What happens if she dies in whelp? It's not their heart that is broken, it's yours. 

Contact your local GR clubs for a puppy referral.
Tarheel Golden Retriever Club
Sandlapper Golden Retriever Club - Established 1990 - South Carolina North Carolina Tennessee Georgia


I just looked up Gold Rush Shel Be My Teddy Bear. This is one of the dogs on their website and he has all of his clearances though his eyes are very outdated if he's still being used at stud. If you look further down on the page, you see that he's produced 4 dysplastic puppies out of 14 that were screened thru OFA. That is 28%! 

I looked up a few of the other girls as well. They don't have any hips/elbows on the OFA database. The website states that they have PennHip, but you can't verify it because Penn Hip doesn't have a public database. A puppy buyer will need to see documentation. ASK! 

Breeders may have more than one litter at a time if their females cycle together. How many litters do they have now? How many litters do they have per year? Use your gut. Do they use outside studs or their own boys? How do they evaluate their breeding program if they don't show or do CCA to know that they're producing quality goldens and accurate in size, temperament, and structure? Where are the puppies raised? How? All things to consider.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I stand corrected. I had just glimpsed at their puppy page where it's listed as "Mommy" and "Daddy".


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I stand corrected. I had just glimpsed at their puppy page where it's listed as "Mommy" and "Daddy".


Well, I wouldn't say you were entirely wrong. Like I said, it's not my kind of breeder, since they don't appear to compete seriously and I don't see the logic in any of the breedings. I just wanted to set the record straight about the clearances.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

There is another thread

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-rock-goldens-snow-camp-nc-any-feedback.html


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jackie_hubert said:


> There is another thread
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e-rock-goldens-snow-camp-nc-any-feedback.html


I decided to post in this one and ignore that one since this one seems to be in the proper sub-forum.


----------



## AndreaK (Mar 28, 2013)

*My experience*

_I bought a golden from this breeder because it was within driving distance. The breeders were very nice but I just wasn’t experienced at purchasing a puppy. I wasn't smart enough to get the paper work upfront. The dog was never registered and was very expensive for not being registered. The dog has had 2 surgeries now for some type of congenital tissue formation in hind legs. Thousands of dollars spent on surgery, pain medication, and physical therapy. The worst...too many hours watching her uncomfortable_


----------



## AndreaK (Mar 28, 2013)

*My experience*



UNCWCraig said:


> Looking at a female pup from Heritage Rock Goldens in Snow Camp NC, does anyone have any feedback on this breeder? I have some concerns about the amount of litters they have on their site, Golden Retriever Puppies Golden Retriever Breeder Golden Retriever puppies For Sale and for the $1200 price tag I am just not sure what to think. I love the look of their dogs and they have a female ready to go to a happy home? Help!!!!


 
_I bought a golden from this breeder because it was within driving distance. The breeders were very nice but I just wasn’t experienced at purchasing a puppy. I wasn't smart enough to get the paper work upfront. The dog was never registered and was very expensive for not being registered. The dog has had 2 surgeries now for some type of congenital tissue formation in hind legs. Thousands of dollars spent on surgery, pain medication, and physical therapy. The worst...too many hours watching her uncomfortable_


----------

